# Visto di ingresso



## bfaye (Jul 8, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what this is and how do I get it? Is it the stamp that they put in your passport when you enter the country? :confused2:


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Entry visa. You apply in your home country.


----------

